# Stahlvorfach bei jeder Raubfischmontage?



## Flussmonster92 (5. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage bzgl. vorgeschalteten Stahlvorfächern.
Man soll die ja grundsätzlich immer dann verwenden, wenn theoretisch auch Hechte beißen könnten.

Bei der Raubfischangelei könnte doch aber theoretisch IMMER ein Hecht beißen, oder übersehe ich was?!
Wenn ich mit Gummis auf Barsch oder Zander gehe sind in den Gewässern idR auch immer Hechte vorhanden, also müsste ich immer, wenn ich auf Raubfische angele auch Stahl vorschalten.
Für das Angeln auf Barsch und Zander wird ja aber oft ein reines Fluo Vorfach empfohlen und ich sehe auch sehr viele Angler, die wirklich nur dann Stahl vorschalten, wenn sie gezielt auf Hecht gehen.

Dieser Widerspruch verwirrt mich und ich hoffe, dass ihr mich da aufklären könnt.

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## jkc (5. Oktober 2020)

Moin, das hast Du gut erkannt. Ich behaupte kühn es gibt in Mitteleuropa kein größeres Gewässer in dem es keinen Hecht gibt, für mich heißt das eben, wenn Raubfischköder dann immer auch Stahlvorfach, auch wenn der eigentliche Zielfisch Forelle heißt z.B..
Leider ist die Verwendung von nicht bissfesten Vorfachmaterialien aktuell sehr in Mode, was jedem dadurch verlorenen Hecht potentiell das Leben kosten kann.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2020)

Prinzipiell gibt es an dieser Regel "Wenn auf Raubfisch, dann immer mit Stahl!" nichts zu deuteln. 

Grundsätzlich ehrlich, muss ich aber gleichzeitig auch zugeben, dass ich dieser Regel auch gerne mal untreu werde. Bestes Beispiel ist bei mir der obere Mittelrhein, den ich jetzt seit 2008 regelmäßig befische. Hier hatte ich noch nie einen Hechtkontakt und hab auch noch nie einen Hecht in, oder aus diesem Revier gesehen. Für mich ein Grund beim Fischen auf Zander, Rapfen und meinen Barschversuchen auf Stahl zu verzichten. Wo anders, noch dazu wenn es mir vorgeschrieben ist, wie meinetwegen am Möhnesee, ist Stahl als Vorfach für mich keine Frage! Ausnahme ist da höchstens das Wurmfischen auf Barsche, denn dann müsste man ja quasi immer mit einem SV operieren.

Ich sag mal so, dass es immer am Angler ist, das selbst und verantwortlich zu bewerten, so das es im Sinne der Fische ist. Es ist auch nicht ganz unselten, dass mal ein Hecht den Boilie beim Einleiern schnappt. Fischt man deswegen mit Stahl auf Karpfen?

Wenn es einfach wäre, wäre es Fussball!


----------



## jkc (5. Oktober 2020)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Hecht an einem Boilierig verreckt dürfte eine andere sein als die bei einem Kunstköder, "am besten" gleich mit 3 Drillingen.


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Hecht an einem Boilierig verreckt dürfte eine andere sein als die bei einem Kunstköder, "am besten" gleich mit 3 Drillingen.


In der Konsequenz müssten wir alle mit 130 lbs. Gerät und 2 mm Stahlseil fischen, denn es könnte ja. Auch ein Bullshit. An der Abwägung kann ich noch, oder muss ich schon, wird der verantwortungsbewußte Angler nicht vorbeikommen!


----------



## Skott (5. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Prinzipiell gibt es an dieser Regel "Wenn auf Raubfisch, dann immer mit Stahl!" nichts zu deuteln.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ehrlich, muss ich aber gleichzeitig auch zugeben, dass ich dieser Regel auch gerne mal untreu werde. Bestes Beispiel ist bei mir der obere Mittelrhein, den ich jetzt seit 2008 regelmäßig befische. Hier hatte ich noch nie einen Hechtkontakt und hab auch noch nie einen Hecht in, oder aus diesem Revier gesehen. Für mich ein Grund beim Fischen auf Zander, Rapfen und meinen Barschversuchen auf Stahl zu verzichten. Wo anders, noch dazu wenn es mir vorgeschrieben ist, wie meinetwegen am Möhnesee, ist Stahl als Vorfach für mich keine Frage! Ausnahme ist da höchstens das Wurmfischen auf Barsche, denn dann müsste man ja quasi immer mit einem SV operieren.
> 
> ...


Andal hat es mit einigen wenigen aber m. E. richtigen Worten auf den Punkt gebracht, danke dafür!


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich angle meist mit Köfis an der Grundmontage auf Aal, Barsch, Forelle, Zander und Wels. 
Meist ohne Stahlvorfach, dafür mit ausreichend starkem Kevlarvorfach (ab ca. 15, lieber jedoch ab 30 kg Tragkraft). 
Habe mit dem Material noch keinen Hecht verloren, den ich als "Beifang" hatte!


----------



## Michael.S (5. Oktober 2020)

Das kommt auf den Köder an den ich benutze , ich habe es auf Barsche abgesehen und an einem kleinen Tiny Fry 38 oder an einen 2,5 Gummifisch gehört nunmal kein Stahlvorfach , da fischt mann Fluo Schnüre , da heißt es halt Risiko , ich habe so auch schon Hechte landen können , wenn nicht glaube ich nicht das einem Hecht so ein kleiner Köder stört nach dem Abriss


----------



## Flussmonster92 (5. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die vielen Antworten, dann war meine Frage ja anscheinend nicht völlig abwegig.

Die Antworten leuchten mir ein; dann werde ich tatsächlich erstmal grundsätzlich beim Raubfischangeln Stahl vorschalten (außer es sind Gummiwürmer o.Ä.).

Auch wenn das Einige anders sehen werden, fände ich eine Pflicht zu „bissfesten Vorfächern“ beim Raubfischangeln sinnvoll. Zumindest mal für alle Kunstköder, die als Hechtnahrung in Frage kämen.
So ein verschluckter Drilling aufgrund von Nachlässigkeit muss mMn wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Oktober 2020)

Außer beim modernen Fischen mit Miniatur Ködern auf Barsch, gibt es bei anderen Methoden mit Kukö auch keine Probleme, wenn Stahl verwendet wird!
Die vielfach zitierte Vorfachscheue von Barsch und Zander gibt es nicht, eine reine Erfindung, eventuell von der Industrie und ihren Werbeknechten?
Und diejenigen, welche mit solchen Miniködern auf Barsch fischen, denen unterstelle ich, dass sie insgeheim dann doch ein feuchtes Höschen bekommen, wenn sich mal ein Hechtschniepel am Mini-Wobbler vergreift, bzw. dieses gerne in Kauf nehmen!
Ein Zander wird ein 5/6Kg Stahlvorfach beim Anbiss (Kukö) überhaupt nicht bemerken, dazu hat er dann nämlich gar keine Zeit.
Dies sieht nur beim Ansitzangeln anders aus, da hat dann der Zander alle Zeit sich mit dem Vorfach zu beschäftigen, trotzdem reichen auch hier in der Regel weiche Stahlvorfächer aus und sind Fluorcarbon vor zu ziehen.

Ein genial weiches Stahlvorfach ist z.B. American Fishing Wire.








						American Fishing Wire Stahldraht 7x7 Surfstand Micro Supreme - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ American Fishing Wire Stahldraht 7x7 Surfstand Micro Supreme  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## jkc (7. Oktober 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Köder an den ich benutze , ich habe es auf Barsche abgesehen und an einem kleinen Tiny Fry 38 oder an einen 2,5 Gummifisch gehört nunmal kein Stahlvorfach , da fischt mann Fluo Schnüre , da heißt es halt Risiko , ich habe so auch schon Hechte landen können , wenn nicht glaube ich nicht das einem Hecht so ein kleiner Köder stört nach dem Abriss



Der Tiny Fry trägt 2 Drillinge, ich denke schon, dass es einen Hecht stört wenn er entweder das Maul nicht mehr öffnen kann, weil eine Hakenfluke unten und eine oben im Kiefer sitzt oder der Schlund zugenagelt ist.


----------



## Michael.S (8. Oktober 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Der Tiny Fry trägt 2 Drillinge, ich denke schon, dass es einen Hecht stört wenn er entweder das Maul nicht mehr öffnen kann, weil eine Hakenfluke unten und eine oben im Kiefer sitzt oder der Schlund zugenagelt ist.



Nicht bei mir , ich habe fast alle meine Kunstköder auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet und der kleine Tiny Fry hat nur noch einen Haken , Einzelhaken liegen dem 38er sogar zwei stk. bei


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Nicht bei mir , ich habe fast alle meine Kunstköder auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet und der kleine Tiny Fry hat nur noch einen Haken , Einzelhaken liegen dem 38er sogar zwei stk. bei


Hättest du ja dazuschreiben können damit nicht jeder Rookie los zieht und das ding am Jungfrauenschamhaar fischt.
Ich fische immer mit Stahl wenn Köfi ins Spiel kommen, dann gerne sehr weiches  knotbares und nicht reflektierendes von Drennan, bei Spinnfischerei gibt es andere Experte  aber ich sage mir da grundsätzlich: safety fist!
Ich lege aber auch keinen Wert auf Rapfen etc.


----------



## Serdo (8. Oktober 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, das hast Du gut erkannt. Ich behaupte kühn es gibt in Mitteleuropa kein größeres Gewässer in dem es keinen Hecht gibt, ...



Beim Jiggen im Hamburger Hafen (würde ich schon als größeres Gewässer bezeichnen...) hab ich immer nur Zander und Barsche gezupft, noch nie einen Hecht. Da sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit für ein Stahlvorfach. Da tut es auch Fluorocarbon.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. Oktober 2020)

Das kommt wirklich sehr auf das Gewässer an. Ich kenne mehrere Gewässer, an denen nur alle Jubeljahre mal ein Hecht gefangen wird. An einem 6 ha See wurde seit ich dort fische (20 Jahre schon) nicht ein Hecht gefangen. Ergo gibt es dort keine. Warum also Stahl? Eine generelle Pflicht finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das kommt wirklich sehr auf das Gewässer an. Ich kenne mehrere Gewässer, an denen nur alle Jubeljahre mal ein Hecht gefangen wird. An einem 6 ha See wurde seit ich dort fische (20 Jahre schon) nicht ein Hecht gefangen. Ergo gibt es dort keine. Warum also Stahl? Eine generelle Pflicht finde ich nicht gut.


Eben. Irgendwo muss auch noch Platz für Eigenverantwortlichkeit bleiben. Alles muss man wirklich nicht mit Ge- und Verboten reguliert haben!


----------



## jkc (9. Oktober 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ...An einem 6 ha See wurde seit ich dort fische (20 Jahre schon) nicht ein Hecht gefangen. Ergo gibt es dort keine. Warum also Stahl? ...




Vielleicht wurden auch nur alle Hechte abgerissen, da niemand dort mit Stahl fischt. 
Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht warum ein Großteil der Anglerschaft keinen Bock auf Stahl hat, da es in meinen Augen keine Gründe dagegen gibt, die nicht in der Bequemlichkeit des Anglers liegen.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurden auch nur alle Hechte abgerissen, da niemand dort mit Stahl fischt.
> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht warum ein Großteil der Anglerschaft keinen Bock auf stahl hat, da es in meinen Augen keine Gründe dagegen gibt, die nicht in der Bequemlichkeit des Anglers liegen.


Es ist des Nächtens schon mal dem einen oder anderen etwas auf den Kopf gefallen. Schlafen deswegen alle mit einem Helm? 

Wenn man den Gedanken vom vielleicht möglichen Hecht weiterspinnt, dürfte man auf Karpfen nur noch mit dem ultimativen Wallerzeug fischen. Denn Waller auf Karpfenmontagen sind nun wirklich keine Seltenheit. Oder beim Aalfischen ... das gleiche Szenario.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Oktober 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht warum ein Großteil der Anglerschaft keinen Bock auf Stahl hat, da es in meinen Augen keine Gründe dagegen gibt, die nicht in der Bequemlichkeit des Anglers liegen.


Versteh ich auch nicht...
Aber wo es nicht notwendig ist, fische ich es auch nicht. Wieso sollte ich auch???
Und auch bei Finesse-Montagen wie Carolina-, Dropshot- oder Texasrig kommt Stahl für mich nicht in Frage. Hier überwiegen für mich die Nachteile von Stahl deutlich.

Ansonsten gehe ich aber auch auf Nummer sicher und verwende entsprechende Stahlvorfächer. Und wer jetzt denkt, dass man mit einem Stahlvorfach mit 5-7 Kilo sicher einen kapitalen Hecht landen kann, liegt falsch. Kann klappen, muss es aber nicht. Selbst leider schon draus gelernt. Das ist genau so ein Tanz auf Messers Schneide wie mit 0,90er Hardmono.
Wenn schon Stahl, dann richtig! Die dünnen Fädchen um 5 Kilo oder drunter sind eben auch nicht für große Hechte gemacht!


----------



## Fruehling (9. Oktober 2020)

Wie schön, daß es auch bei solchen Fragestellungen nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß gibt. 

Beim Barsch- oder Zanderangeln ein dünnes 7x7er Stahlvorfach zu fischen, ist nunmal nicht vergleichbar mit ultimativem Wallerzeug, eingesetzt beim Karpfenangeln, oder?

Zumal ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, daß man eine sinnvolle Maßnahme schon deshalb ablehnt, weil sie in einem anderen Bereich unpraktikabel wäre.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2020)

Ein Stahlvorfach fischt man, weil man bei Hechtbissen auf Nummer Sicher gehen möchte. Richtig so!
Aber wenn es keine Hechtbisse gibt, warum dann Stahl? Ja es könnte ja, vielleicht, eventuell...
Trägt man aus dem gleichen Grund immer Helm?


----------



## Fruehling (9. Oktober 2020)

Definitiv - jeder Mopedfahrer in Deutschland kann davon ein Liedchen singen.


----------



## Colophonius (9. Oktober 2020)

Der Unterschied zwischen dem Helm und dem Stahlvorfach ist, dass es dein Kopf ist und der Hecht wenig Einfluss auf deine Entscheidung hat. 

Zur Sache: Neben Stahl kann man auch gut über Titan nachdenken. Es ist deutlich teurer, dafür sehr knickresistent und leicht. Beide Materialien haben eigene Anwendungsbereiche, Vor- und Nachteile. Da kann man dann sehr gut auch besondere Situationen abdecken. Für den Einstieg reicht aber sicher Stahl, da du vermutlich ohnehin nicht die Spezialköder hast und dir auch noch die Erfahrungen für den Einzelfall fehlen. Aber das lernt man mit der Zeit! Ich würde dir übrigens sehr empfehlen, die Vorfächer selbst zu bauen. Ist einfach, günstig und man ist vor allem flexibel. Die meisten gekauften Vorfächer sind mir zu kurz.


----------



## Snâsh (9. Oktober 2020)

Und zusätzlich sind die meisten fertigen Vorfächer absolut minderwertig verarbeitet. Ich hatte mal welche in der Hand, die konnte ich am gestreckten Arm durchreißen! Seit dem baue ich immer selber


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt aber auch sehr gute fertige Vorfächer... so is es ja nich.


----------



## Michael.S (9. Oktober 2020)

Aal mit Stahlvorfach wäre gar nicht mal ein Problem , john Sidley hatt immer ein Stahlvorfach beim Aalangeln benutzt , aber der fing auch ganz andere Kaliber wie der Durchschnittsangler


----------



## jkc (9. Oktober 2020)

Wir fischen auch beim Köfiangeln auf durchschnittliche Aale mit Stahl und fangen. Am Rhein ging es mit den Wollhandkrabben mal soweit, dass ein Kollege selbst mit Tauwurm und Stahl gefischt hat, da die Viecher normale Vorfächer mehrfach abgekniffen haben - und Aal hat er damit trotzdem gefangen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Oktober 2020)

Auch beim Aal kommt's drauf an. Ich hab mal Aale tagsüber auf Sicht befischt. Das war geil und sehr aufschlussreich! In dem klaren Gewässer wäre Stahl eine sichere Bank für ne Nullnummer gewesen. Die Viecher haben sehr ausführlich geprüft. Konnt ich alles beobachten. Also an Stillgewässern würd ich vermutlich kein Stahl für Aal verwenden. Guter Slogan übrigens auch für ein T-Shirt: Kein Stahl für Aal


----------



## Fruehling (9. Oktober 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> ...Am Rhein ging es mit den Wollhandkrabben mal soweit, dass ein Kollege selbst mit Tauwurm und Stahl gefischt hat, da die Viecher normale Vorfächer mehrfach abgekniffen haben - und Aal hat er damit trotzdem gefangen.



Das war für unsereins schon vor 15 Jahren eine praktikable Lösung, denn ohne Stahl war es ein reines Wollhandkrabbenfüttern.


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2020)

Ich finde die Diskussion, bzw die Fragestellung,  etwas seltsam. 
Man macht sich Gedanken um das Verangeln von Hechten als Beifang beim Barschangeln. Dass ein Hecht auf kleine Barschköder einsteigt, und dann auch noch da, wo man eher Barsche als Hechte vermutet,  kommt vor, aber selten. Viel häufiger kommt es vor, dass man Minibarsche beim Posenangeln oder Feedern vernagelt, weil die sich den Haken fast bis zum Popser reininhalieren.  Ich angle daher nur noch selten so.
Aber droppeln mit dem Miniköder, und dann Stahl? Nö.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. November 2020)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ich finde die Diskussion, bzw die Fragestellung,  etwas seltsam.
> Man macht sich Gedanken um das Verangeln von Hechten als Beifang beim Barschangeln. Dass ein Hecht auf kleine Barschköder einsteigt, und dann auch noch da, wo man eher Barsche als Hechte vermutet,  kommt vor, aber selten. Viel häufiger kommt es vor, dass man Minibarsche beim Posenangeln oder Feedern vernagelt, weil die sich den Haken fast bis zum Popser reininhalieren.  Ich angle daher nur noch selten so.
> Aber droppeln mit dem Miniköder, und dann Stahl? Nö.


 
Ebenso angelt man mit Carolina- und Texasrig grundsätzlich auch ohne Stahl und mit FC... Da nehme ich aber 0, 33er bis 035er...


----------



## trawar (19. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ebenso angelt man mit Carolina- und Texasrig grundsätzlich auch ohne Stahl und mit FC...


Das Grundsätzlich kann man so nicht stehen lassen, kenne genug die mit Stahl oder Titan fischen.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Da nehme ich aber 0, 33er bis 035er


Das sugeriert das du denkst dass das Hecht sicher wäre, dem ist definitiv nicht so.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2020)

Mit 18er Trockenfliege auf Forelle. Forellen sind Raubfische und haben bezahnte Kiefer und sogar bezahnte Pflugscharbeine.
Mit Bilnker auf adulte Rapfen. Auch sie sind Raubfische, allerdings mit unbezahnten Kiefern.

Mit einer einheitlichen Aussage kommt man halt nicht immer so weit, wie mit einem nicht kranken Verstand.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2020)

...Aeschen gelten auch als Raubfische. Barsche sowieso, Auch Döbel, Alande und Barben sind nicht immer "friedlich" und durchaus gezielt mit Kunstködern fangbar. Selbst Renken gehen nicht nur auf Würmchen und die Hegene (siehe Möhnesee!). Von eher seltenen Beifängen mal abgesehen lebt in unseren Breiten kein Angelfisch wirklich absolut "raubfrei", vegan!


----------



## DenizJP (24. November 2020)

Bzgl Zander 

Zumindest auf 30 cm Titan sind sie in der Nacht trotzdem draufgeknallt als gäbe es keinen Morgen


----------

